# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  'Ngại' Việt Nam, du khách sẽ đổ qua Lào, Cambodia?

## dulichtuchon

*“Phẩm chất du lịch của Việt Nam tiếp tục thấp, thua cả Lào,” theo nhận định của giới kinh doanh du lịch ở Việt Nam hiện nay.* 


_
Du khách đến Việt Nam được dặn dò phải “giấu kỹ tư trang, tiền bạc, giấy tờ để khỏi bị cướp.”_


Hầu hết các chuyên viên ngành du lịch đều cho rằng Việt Nam thiếu “sản phẩm có tầm vóc; hoạt động manh mún; cơ sở hạ tầng, phương tiện vận chuyển kém, nếu không nói là cổ lỗ sĩ.”

Báo Người Lao động dẫn lời ông Nguyễn Văn Mỹ, Giám đốc Công ty du lịch Lửa Việt, đặt trụ sở tại Sài Gòn cho biết: “Ngành du lịch Việt Nam khó cất cánh vì đường sá còn quá ngổn ngang; số vụ tai nạn giao thông xảy ra thường xuyên; điện nước lại chập chờn.” Ông này cũng cho rằng Lào có triển vọng qua mặt Việt Nam về phẩm chất du lịch, vì đường sá tốt hơn nhiều, “du khách lên xe thì hoàn toàn yên tâm.”

Còn theo nhà kinh tế Lê Đăng Doanh, phẩm chất không tốt nhưng giá tour du lịch Việt Nam cao hơn 30% so với các quốc gia trong vùng. 


Ông Doanh nói: “Nền du lịch Việt Nam không mạnh bằng nước bạn vì mạnh ai nấy làm, không có sự liên kết, chia sẻ kinh nghiệm giữa các công ty dịch vụ du lịch, từ việc cung ứng phương tiện đi lại, ăn ở… cho du khách.” Cũng theo ông, giá tour ở các nước khác rẻ hơn 5% so với Việt Nam cũng đủ “hút” hết du khách khắp nơi.

Ông Lê Đăng Doanh cũng nhấn mạnh đến tình trạng các nhà hàng, khách sạn, xe cộ đi lại… tính giá quá cao ở khiến du khách ngoại quốc đến Việt Nam “một đi, hai không trở lại.”

“Giá cắt cổ, đi đâu cũng hét giá trên trời, từ tài xế taxi đến các quán ăn, quán nước ven đường,” lời than phiền không chỉ nghe được từ du khách ngoại quốc mà cả dân chúng ở Việt Nam.

Ông Nguyễn Văn Mỹ còn quả quyết rằng, một số du khách ngoại quốc tỏ ra “hết hứng” khi vừa đặt chân đến Việt Nam, nghe lời dặn dò “phải giấu thật kỹ tài sản, tư trang… mỗi lúc ra đường. Cũng theo ông Nguyễn Văn Mỹ, du khách bị coi là “con mồi” ở Việt Nam, đặc biệt là người ngoại quốc. 

Lời báo động về tình trạng “chặt, chém,” cướp bóc nhắm vào du khách xảy ra tại hầu hết các thành phố lớn, từ Sài Gòn đến Hà Nội đã gióng lên tiếng chuông cảnh cáo về nguy cơ thất thu trầm trọng của ngành du lịch Việt Nam, đặc biệt vào dịp hè.

Theo tài liệu thống kê mới nhất của Tổng cục Thống kê Việt Nam, số du khách ngoại quốc đến Việt Nam trong tháng 5, 2013 giảm 9% so với tháng trước. Đây là tháng thứ ba liên tiếp số lượng du khách quốc tế đến Việt Nam giảm mạnh. Một số _công ty du lịch_ Việt Nam đang lo du khách ngoại quốc đổ đến hai quốc gia Đông Nam Á là Lào và Cambodia thay vì lưu trú dài ngày tại Việt Nam.


Nguồn _Du Lịch Tự Chọn_

----------


## didierdrogtu

Phải chấn chỉnh ngay mới được. Chứ kiểu này hoài đến cả dân mình còn không dám ra ngoài đường huống hồ là khách du lịch. sak

----------

